# DVD-RAM tipps

## menschmeier

Hi,

I want to use DVD-RAM. I found some stuff on the web but I still have some questions:

1. how can I format the medium with the udf file system - mkfs seems not to support udf

2. what DVD medias to use (brands)

3. does anyone have experinces with the DVD drive on a Samsung P30?

Thanks

menschmeier

----------

## Cintra

try 

```
# mkudffs --media-type=dvdram /dev/hdc
```

 on new media.

I use Verbatim DataLifePlus 3x certified dvd-ram professional. Have'nt found any faster media yet in Norway, but the above works fine.

Mvh

Btw, you need to have set up UDF and PKTCDVD in the kernel, and emerge udftools.

----------

